# Nissan to pump HP



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Nissan motor corp. will pump the HP in all 3.5 V6's to the same HP as the 350Z.

See the general topic section for the article. " Nissan set to offer new vehicles"


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Can you post the link to the article? I went to the general topic section and didn't find it. I'm blind as a bat.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Coco said:


> *Can you post the link to the article? I went to the general topic section and didn't find it. I'm blind as a bat. *


 THISsection


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I see the light!!! Thanks Hardcore.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

*Hmm...*

I wonder about that.

If the Alt/Max/Mur all get V-6's 
tuned to the current 350z's 287 horses,
what's my motivation to buy a 350z?

Sure the suspensions will be different,
but that in itself is not enough for me to
buy the 350z if everybody has the same
hp/tq figures.

I think if that was what Nissan wanted to
do they would've done in back in August
'01 when they rolled out the '02 Altima.

No, the suits understand marketing and
everyone getting the same #'s just does'nt
sound right from a bottom line perspective.


----------



## Runnin' Scared (Nov 8, 2002)

I read the link that you posted and still didn't see anything about all 3.5's putting out 287 horses. It just says that the new Max will be more on the high side (Z horsepower) than the low side (Alty horsepower). Do you have something different?


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Runnin' Scared said:


> *I read the link that you posted and still didn't see anything about all 3.5's putting out 287 horses. It just says that the new Max will be more on the high side (Z horsepower) than the low side (Alty horsepower). Do you have something different? *


 The actual HP for all the vehicles hasn't been released. The article stated than all 3.5's will be tuned along the lines of the 350Z's 287 HP. I did ask a Nissan rep. and he stated all the 3.5's were going to be the same. Even though the 3.5's will all be tuned along the lines of the 350Z's 3.5 287 horses I guess doesn't really mean they'll all have the same HP. I'll watch for more documentation in the future. I do get new product guide releases when new models come out I'll have to watch for them.
That link I posted came from a press release, it seemed to sugest that all the 3.5's would be tuned the same.


----------



## Runnin' Scared (Nov 8, 2002)

Thanks for clarifying Hardcore. I was just wondering if maybe I missed something.


----------

